# what's our lug nut size?



## ThurzNite (May 1, 2002)

I'm getting conflicting data
12 x 1.25 (mcgard & kyokogen)
12 x 1.5 (gorilla)

BTW, this's for my 97 Maxima. Thanx!

Jae


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Use a ruler to measure the distance between two threads. If it's 1.2mm or 1.5mm you will know.

Honda's are 1.5 - if a Honda nut will not spin on BY HAND, you have 1.25.

My B13 is 12x1.25

Greg "hand-threaded nuts" Wellwood


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

1.25 on my B14 too. Perhaps all nissans use the same width...


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

yes most recent nissans are 1.25


----------

